# New Ricoma RCM1206C 1000rpm vs used Tajima TFHX 2C 1204



## ourson (Apr 26, 2012)

So... I have some problem with choosing my first machine...
We produce some shirts,tshirts and sweaters and we decided to go into embroiders (instead of buying this service on the market).

So we are totally new into embroideries and after small research I am standing in front of first serious decision - what machine should I buy.

Both of them:

brand new Ricoma RCM1206C 1000rpm
and 
used, 11yo Tajima TFHX 2C 1204 

are nearly in the same price. And I just don't know what should I choose. We will do a lot of small embroideries (5-10 letters- 7mm height or some small logo's like square 1-2 cm side)

I have read some bad opinions about Ricoma - but they are pretty old (2-5years) and the serviceman has said me that many of those problems have been solved since then. I have spoke and visit to 2 companies that use RICOMA machines, but I had the contact from the salesman so I am not sure if I should trust so much in their opinions.

I know Tajima makes very good machines but i am not sure if 11yo machine is still better than a new one from RICOMA... 

If anyone could help me with some opinions both of this machines?


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

For me I would choose a brand new machine over an 11 year old machine. That is a long time and you can never know for sure if the previous owner has done maintenance n such regularly. Also because a new machine should have some kind of warranty as well. Also as with all technology I would think that embroidery machines has gotten better over the past 11 years and might not be worth it getting older technology. 

Just some thoughts...hope it helps you though


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

11 old Tajima will act like brand new after some oiling But You may have issues with software, because older machines don't support USB, only floppy disc and I dont know which is harder to get this days - a computer with floppy drive or the disk itself..

Also Chinese machines like Ricoma have significantly improved, but to be honest they don't stand a chance against long-lifespan of japanese machines.

We have both Chinese machines (feya) and japanese (happy). 

Our new 8 head Happy HCR is a investment that will be making us money for at least 15 years. 

Our 5 year old 6 head Feya has almost reached the end of it's lifespan.


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tajima hands down, new or used.


----------

